# A story



## GiantGreenBean (Apr 20, 2007)

Plorshy ParaGlox and the Power of the Cosmos

Chapter 1: The Beginning, and how things changed

In the very early premature unrecorded years of the universe, no inhabitants of any planet would ever question whether or not life existed outside of their planetary boundaries. A strong overwhelming sagacity of uncontrollable chaos and cosmic brotherhood permeated the entire galaxy, and beyond. Although occasional wars were fought, every planet was equipped with the proper technology that was vital and indispensable in order to defend themselves. There was rarely any doubt that the universe was a good wholesome all around decent clubhouse hangout, and overall everything was pretty smooth and cool. Then one fateful yet somewhat humerous day, things well, changed somewhat, causing many planets to fall under a quarentine. It all happened in the PazalWarp system on the Planet Sneeshel Vector in the year 57983 D.Z.
Sneeshel Vector was a vast glorious sun drenched planet with beautiful illustrious forests, lakes, cities and mountains. But mostly lakes, as it was home exclusively to a race of astral fish people, known ironically as “Space Fish”. The space fish of Sneeshel Vector loved to say “GLUB” and eat sand worms. There was never a dull moment on the Planet Sneeshel Vector. Our heroic story’s main focus point is ironically on the hero of the story, a small young green Sneeshel Vectorian named Plorshy ParaGlox. He was a tiny hilarious looking friendly green antennied creature with two arms, two legs, eyes, etc, you get the picture. When Plorshy was a young lil green laddie, he didn’t have a care in the world. He simply ate, slept, did his homework, went fishing, and drank Inter Stellar sodas. He lived in the small seaside town of Geishal with two Loptopians Larry and Marry Lightspeed from Planet Plinky who had adopted him.
Plorshy never thought about the spooky fact that his last name rhymed with Paradox, or that his real parents weren’t even from his home planet, or that one day the task of saving the universe would fall upon him due to destiny. Yes Plorshy’s real parents were airship builders from Zorba. Plorshy’s father was the inventor of the very first airship, what is known today as a spaceship. Plorshy’s father was named Snorshy, and he was a universe reknowned Zorbanian, who had almost single handedly created and patented the invention giving one the ability to travel from one planet to another. 
However one day, right before he was about to unveil his most advanced creation to the intergalactic public, he mysteriously vanished. According to a red dragon reporter named Zashlar, who worked for the infiltrated and corrupt Sneeshel Vectorian and Zorbanian media, he had allegedly been sucked into a black hole on his way to a pres conference. Most had suspicions that draconians Zasher and Vale were the ones behind his dissapearance. When Plorshy’s mother Zamorshky Zendisorala heard this, she couldn’t handle the disturbing news about her husband, and left the task of raising Plorshy to her two must trusted friends, Larry and Marry Lightspeed, and decided that the planet Sneeshel Vector was a more hospitable less polluted and less war-torn place for her son to live. 
Zorba had recently been the target of many attacks from space bandits, and even before the dissapearance of Plorshy’s father, Zamorshky Zendisorala had considered taking up residence on the planet Sneeshel Vector. So it was then that Plorshy was adopted and taken to Sneeshel Vector, but it wasn’t long before Plorshy realized he wasn’t a true Sneeshel Vectorian at all. Sneeshel Vector was mainly a water planet. Plorshy came from a land planet. So Plorshy was considered a major oddball, because for one thing, he wasn’t a fish, and his parents who had adopted him were very snail-like, had long eyestalks and came from the Plinky Planet. But Plorshy was happy in spite of this. He loved to go surfing, eat sand worms and raw crawdaddies, and most of all, he loved getting suntans. But one day, when Plorshy was 8 light years old, the fact that he didn’t fit in with the fishy fish fellowship came to haunt him in hilarious ways.





Chapter 2: “I’m not a fish, but I still have civil rights”


One day when Plorshy was building sand castles near his mud hut, two young fishies walked up to him.
“Just who exactly are you?” asked one of the fishies, with a bewildered and dumbfounded look. He had never seen a zorbanian immigrant before. 
“I’ve really never seen someone who looks like you before. Are you an illegal alien?” asked the other fish.
“No, no, newww, I’m Plorshy, and I’m an authentic purebred full blooded Sneeshel Vectorian, and just becewz I dewn’t look exactly like yew two doesn’t mean I’m not entitled to live here! My pawent’s airship bwoke years ago anyway, there’s no way I could leave!” said Plorshy.
“Say GLUB!” demanded one of the fishies.
“GLEWB!” replied Plorshy. The two fishies were confused.
“Not Glewb, GLUB!” said one of the fishies.
“GLUB!” responded Plorshy. 
“Say it like you mean it!” demanded the other fishy.
“GLUB! GLUB GLUB! GLUB!” shouted Plorshy.
“Hmm, not half bad! Maybe your social life isn’t doomed after all!” declared one of the fish children.
“But the most important thing about being a fish is being able to dance!” said the other smaller fishie.
“That’s right. You have to be able to DANCE like a fish to truly BE a fish!” exclaimed the taller fishy. Plorshy tried to dance like a fish, but he soon realized he was performing more of an irish good luck jig. The fish scoffed at him, and begged him to “find a way to leave their planet!”. When Snorshy got older, 12 light years older to be precise, that’s exactly what he decided to do. He was now old enough to fly an airship. But perhaps too mature. Many of the planetary governments had come to the decision to 
enforce regulations on intergalactic travel, stating that due to the “mental state” of Plorshy’s father when he allegedly steered his ship into a black hole that “only a select few should even be allowed the priveledge”




Chapter 3: I’m not a fish, but I still ought to be able to get a driver’s license

When the day came that Plorshy was old enough and ready to get a spaceship driver’s license, his parents had some dissapointing news.
“Yew aren’t gonna be allowed to go flying around in space aimlessly after that incident with your real father!” said Larry Lightspeed scratching his eyestalk in a concerned manner. Plorshy was stunned. This was the first time he was aware of this.
“Yew mean, you aren’t my deedie?” asked Plorshy in an inquisitive tone.
“Well, how should I explain this, I’m not your biological father, no. I figured you were old enough to know this, so I might as well tell you. We’re not your real parents, your mother is living on Zorba, and your father got sucked into a black hole while he was piloting his way to a seminar to announce his latest technological advancements!” stated Larry Lightspeed. Plorshy was still in shock, and found this hard to comprehend.
“So I’m not an authentic purebred fullblooded Sneeshel Vectorian
after all? I’m a ZORBANIAN?” asked Plorshy.
“That’s right!” replied Larry Lightspeed. 
“And just because of that, I won’t be allowed to fly a spaceship?” interrogated Plorshy.
“I’m afraid that’s the sad truth. But it is not only your kind that’s being discriminated against, so please don’t feel discriminated. According to the news I was just watching, your father was so eager to show off his latest advancements in the field of science, that he steered his own ship into a black hole! It was this state of..err…eagerness that is dangerous, and that same mental state I can easily see in you. This is why all planetary governments are heavily considering banning the use of airships by the common galactic citizen, giving this ability exclusively to the representatives of the governments!” said Larry Lightspeed, who had clearly been brainwashed.
“Since when can only the government fly airships? That’s evil! I’m responsible! I’d never steer my own ship into a black hole, and jewst how are we going to get around and go sight-seeing anymore?” asked Plorshy.
“Taxi ships are already being manufactured in a base not too far from here! But even so, you won’t be allowed to go just anywhere, without permission!” declared Larry.
“Taxi ships? Meedness! It must be stewped! Where can I find this base? I’d like to file a complaint!” said Plorshy.
“Oh I wouldn’t even bother if I were you. The base is heavily guarded. There is one item which would neutralize all the weapons of the guards, but I really don’t think it would be responsible of me to entrust it in your young hands!” exclaimed Larry. Plorshy was now steamed.
“I’m getting tew the bottom of this tyranny! I’m going to destroy that base and restore the rights of the common galactic citizen to fly an airship! I’ll follow my real fewther’s fewtsteeps, not yours!” yelled Plorshy as he ceized a giant weapon neutralizer and headed out the door, to begin searching for the taxiship construction base. Larry LightSpeed shouted for Plorshy to come back and get a galacta sword, and he did so before setting off.



Chapter 4: The Quest Ensues, and evil shows itself


When Plorshy finally found the base, which was located in-between two giant mountains, he loaded up his weapon neutralizer with a plasma ray, and soon all of the weapons held by the guards had lost their power. Plorshy then decided then and there that he was going to steal one of the taxi ships.
“HEY! What do you think you’re doing, kid? You can’t take our taxi ships, not to mention the fact that one is a PROTOTYPE model! COME BACK, THIEF!” shouted a space fish guard, trying to zap Plorshy with his ray gun. The ray gun didn’t work. So Plorshy fired up the engine, blasted off into space, and with no prior training, discovered that he was born to fly airships, just like his daddy. When he had reached space, he could see a dark grey planet in the distance. Being a brave little Zorbanian, Plorshy
was not afraid, and was sure that he would find the answers to his problems and questions by landing on the mysterious grey planet. But he didn’t have to make the decision to do so. He felt a strong force pulling his ship and forcing it to come in contact with the planet. Plorshy had read about getting sucked in by the gravity of planets, and thought for sure that this was the end of his life. But within 13 seconds, he found himself shipless, in a giant laboratory. A gigantic vile looking purple repitillian-like draconian creature could be seen at work, and from the looks of it, he was up to no good. His initials, which were apparently ABZ, were being printed on each of his creations, which appeared to be giant bombs and warheads.
“Who are yew, and what do yew think you’re doing? You’re building bombs aren’t yew?” asked Plorshy, his antennas quiverring with fear.
“WHAT???? WHO’S HERE???” yelled the creature.
“Me!” said Plorshy in a tiny cute voice. The evil creature looked down at Plorshy.
“YOU? Who are you? WHAT IS THIS BRAT DOING IN MY LABORATORY????? Wait a minute, those antennas, that green skin, you must be related to….SNORSHY!!! The famous zorbanian radical witch who was planning to enrich the lives of everyone, stop world hunger, and 
bring true peace to the universe!!! THAT’S JUST AWFUL!!!! I had no clue that he had a son!! My name is Zasher! Alright kid, what’s your name?” asked Zasher. 
“My name is Plorshy for your information, and I want yew to stop building those bombs!!!! They’re capable of wiping out entire solar systems!” shouted Plorshy.
“That’s the whole idea pal, bombs and nuclear warheads are the love of my life. Destruction is my middle name, and your first name happens to be MUD, because I’m on the lookout for people like you and your dad, and you know way too much already!!!” snarled Zasher.
“What are you gonna do about it?” asked Plorshy, sticking his tongue out at Zasher.
“What am I going to DO about it? I’ll eliminate YOU Plorshy just the way Snorshy eliminiated himself, and all those dangerous radical rebels who think they can change the way things work and bring true peace to the universe! All the governments in your galaxy serve one supreme leader and commander, and that’s ME! And most of them don’t even know who they’re in league with, but I’ll tell ya right now, they’re in league with a pretty powerful guy, and I’m prepared to destroy the entire universe if you so much as even hint that I had ANYTHING to do with Snorshy’s dissapearance! Because I didn’t! I was quite fond of your father!” said Zasher.
“You evil heartless cold blewded jerk! You made the entire universe believe a lie about my father, and in doing so you’re banning all spaceships from being used by the common galactic citizen through your mass propoganda machine! I’m going to restore freedom to the galaxy whether you like it or newt! Yew’re evil, you’re proud of it, and to top it all off you smooshed my father in a black hole, and someday I’ll have proof that you orchestrated his demise!” said Plorshy.
“Ha! Your speech pattern reminds me of a very old nemesis of mine. And by the way your father wasn’t the first person who I haven’t been particularly amused with, and you aren’t really living up to my expectations either! Did I mention that I’m now authorized to blow up the universe?” said Zasher launching his Destructo Cannon. Snorshy instantly pulled out his galacta sword and pointed it towards Zasher’s wicked corrupt heart.
“Oh, a bit angry are we? I really don’t like seeing people get angry, especially when it’s someone other than me! Remember, I have no tolerance for disagreement with my galactic policies. Now you be a good little boy and let me go about my work!” said Zasher smiling. Snorshy lunged towards the evil Zasher, attempting to stab his scales, but missed by one inch. 
“Jewst what do you hope to accomplish by regulating intergaleectic treevel?” asked Plorshy as he dodged Zasher’s fireballs.
“Funny you should ask, little brat. Let’s stop all this fighting and have a little diplomatic talk shall we?” said Zasher pointing a hypnotic device towards Plorshy’s face. Plorshy fell into a trance.
“Good. You are now completely under my control! Now listen carefully, in order to place every planet under true isolation, you must convince the citizens of each planet in this galaxy that all life outside their own borders is out to get them. In order to go about doing this, you my friend are going to have to be cloned, and each of your clones shall invade planets, conquer them, and capture residents. Bring the residents of each planet to me, tell them to give all their money to me, and to let me clone them as well. When my supreme master race of clones is complete, all the people of every planet willl hate each other, I’ll be rolling in cash, and noeone will stop me, not you, since you’re now under my control, and not even PLINKY! BWAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!” laughed the sinister Zasher as he began to create a cloning machine. Is this the end of our hero Plorshy? Or can another hero, we’re all more familiar with save his life? 



Chapter 5: Plinky Saves Plorshy

Meanwhile the heroic round antennied puffball known as Plinky detected that someone was in trouble on his radar screen. Plinky knew instantly what planet the trouble was coming from, the misty grey planet known as Grezlar. Plinky set a light-speed course for Grezlar and instantly came to Plorshy’s salvation. Plinky entered Zasher’s laboratory and saw that he was about to create a race of evil clones using his machinery. Plinky pulled out his ray gun, blasted the cloning machine to smithereens, and tossed Zasher’s other deadly devices out the air lock. The gravity of Grezlar pulled in Zasher’s bombs and destroyed the entire Grezlar planet. With that being done, all that was left was to defeat Zasher. 
“You may think you’ve won, Plinky! But I’ll be back!” said Zasher. Zasher escaped, but Plinky freed Plorshy from Zasher’s hypnotic hold over his thoughts. 


Chapter 6: The Search for Snorshy

Plorshy had explained Zasher’s evil plot to destroy cosmic brotherhood, 
so Plinky instantly had an idea. They were to enter the black hole and save Snorshy. Plinky happened to have a device capable of making one survive being sucked into a black hole. After setting the proper course, Plinky and Plorshy were soon zooming through the black hole, and they came out in just the right area. There, in a small room was Plorshy’s father Snorshy, alive and well, with his invention beside him.
“I’ve been waiting for someone to free me from this black hole..but I didn’t know it would be the legendary hero Plinky and….MY SON!! MY SON PLORSHY! Oh Plorshy It’s so good to see you again, my you’ve grown!” said Snorshy. Plorshy hugged Snorshy. 
“Now we just need to put this invention to work, and soon freedom, cosmic brotherhood, and peace will be restored to the galaxy!” said Snorshy. But suddenly thousands of giant crystal people from Mars that had been working for Zasher began entering the room and Plinky had to drag the rest of the gang through the black hole back into their own solar system.




Chapter 7: Freedom and prosperity returns to the galaxy


Plinky, Plorshy, and Snorshy had sucessfully saved the universe and dismantled the corrupt planetary governments. All was well again………………….





But what will happen next?


----------

